
Dust May Have Controlled Ancient Human Civilization - rbanffy
https://www.geosociety.org/GSA/News/pr/2020/20-25.aspx
======
082349872349872
Interesting hypothesis. I've also run across the idea that in arid regions,
nutrients were built up over geological timescales, but after one introduces
irrigated crops, get depleted over agricultural timescales.

------
OpticalWindows
I wonder what effect dust created from fire has on soils over large periods of
time.

